# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmerdale 4000th Episode - Goodbye Shelley Williams

## chance

very good episode,glad it was shelley whos gone and not steph.even though stephs not a very nice person at least she was more interesting.was quite surprised though after all the things ive seen saying it was going to be steph going over.i know steph said shelleys scared of water but can she swim? is there any possibility she could ever come back? will steph ever get found out?

----------


## Cherryz

it kinda scared me! just the thought of dying like that... *shudders* i'm suprised shelly didn't get hit by the boat actually, she was that close to it.

----------


## chec2k

That was a great episode. I am so glad that Lorraine Chase is staying in the soap. Does anyone think that Shelly may do a 'Harold Bishop'?.

----------


## gman2005

On the whole i love Emmerdale but the episode seemed quite predictable, you only have to look at Carolyns CV to know she doesn't stay in shows for more than a few years and the fact she was off for 4-5 months showed she wasn't a proper regular so it seemed obvious she would die.
I expected more of a fight 30 minutes of chasing through a boat, a bit of reverse pyscology and a nudge and it was over.
I also expected her to be rescued as a twist ED missed a great oppurtunity, hopefully it's not the start of a decline.

----------


## sharon+dennis4eva

i am so annoyed. i taped it but my tv wont eject the tape and it wont play. i am gonna av to wait for the obnibus.

----------


## Treacle

*Slightly editing thread title and sticking this for a while*

----------


## Treacle

> On the whole i love Emmerdale but the episode seemed quite predictable, you only have to look at Carolyns CV to know she doesn't stay in shows for more than a few years and the fact she was off for 4-5 months showed she wasn't a proper regular so it seemed obvious she would die.


I'm going to merge this with the 4000th episode discussion.

----------


## dddMac1

i thought the Episode was good but i was not Expecting it to be Shelly but it looked fake when shelly fell into the sea on caledonian MacBrayne's Clansman Ferry and wonder if Steph will feel any Guilt?

----------


## Treacle

It was stupid lol Steph never touched her.

----------


## dddMac1

yea i know all she did was Grab Shelly and told her she was coming back to Emmerdale then all you seen was her going over into the sea you could tell she did not mean for that to happen

----------


## sharon+dennis4eva

When is the eppy repeated? I really dont want to miss it again.

----------


## dddMac1

i think it's repeated on Itv2 on saturday morning or Afternoon itv change the time all the time never Repeated on Itv1

----------


## sharon+dennis4eva

thanks

----------


## hippychick215

emmerdale omnibus is on itv3 monday morning 3.15 (a bit of an odd time i know) so i think you will prob. have to tape it as you will prob be in bed( i know i will be) hope that helps

----------


## Jemma

That was quite predictable, I think it would have been better if Steph had died. There were loads of people on the ferry how could nobody have seen Shelley fall? Or her suitcase! Apart from that though I thought the episode was really good. I loved the leprechauns (however you spell it lol) that was really funny.  Great to see Carl and Chas getting on as well but I felt really sorry for her when she had to hide.

----------


## Treacle

Shelley and later her suitcase went flying past loads of windows.

----------


## brenda1971

What is going to happen now is steph going to get away with shellys murder, or will it come to light that she is dead

----------


## Soaps King

*[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]Hopefully, Steph gets away with it. But seeing as Steph is leaving at the end of the year it dont look like she will !![/COLOR*]

----------


## *JSW*

> *[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]Hopefully, Steph gets away with it. But seeing as Steph is leaving at the end of the year it dont look like she will !![/COLOR*]


There has been no confirmation that Steph is leaving. It hasn't been reported anywhere that she has said she's leaving. Do you have a source mate? Thanks!

Also you need to sort your text out!

----------


## chec2k

I don't think Lorraine Chase would want to leave the soap now, her character has so much more potential. Emmerdale is on the way up, and I think Steph has alot to do with that.

----------

